# new developments...



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I just wanted to post new findings in case anyone else is having similar experiences and wants to try these things, and to ask if any of this sounds right--I went for another colonic today out of desperation, she said I had a LOT of impacted stool, the water was going for like a half hour before anything actually started coming out, she said because my system was just absorbing the water because there was so much hard dry matter in there(even tho I drink a lot of water and I'd think I'd be pretty hydrated)--I told her when I do go it's only a little and it's loose--she said just because what comes out is loose doesn't mean everything in there is loose, she said only a little is coming out because it's squeezing past the areas that are hard and impacted--she said to come back in a week and to keep the visits close together for a little while (every two weeks or so after) to loosen it up--it's like a hundred bucks a visit and I'm not rolling in dough but I don't know what else to do, she said she could feel the stool was hard and impacted through my abdomen and was massaging it trying to help loosen it but for the most part it wouldn't budge--her advice besides more visits was:1. a good fiber supplement, she gave me one made from flaxseed, bentonite clay and psyllium--my question is if everything is dry and impacted in there won't more fiber make it worse??2. probiotics--I already take a pretty potent one, I take one a day--she said to take 6 of them daily, 2 with each meal! is that safe??3. essential fatty acids--this makes sense to me, adding an oil supplement should help to get things moving I'd think...just wondering what everyone thinks of this--I just popped two colace because this whole time I wasn't thinking anything had to be softened up in there because what was coming out was already loose, I didn't even think of the fact that the reason the rest wasn't coming out was because it was hard (I guess I shouldn't even be posting here anymore because it's becoming more and more apparent to me that I don't have ibs!!) it makes me so angry that we all have to come to our own conclusions by trial and error, if all this is true why didn't my dr simply recommend all this months ago??


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

where do you go to get a colonic done?


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Please go to the doctorIf you are so impacted you might need surgery toget it outI had a friend who needed that surgery It was awfulKAren


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I agree with Karen... go to a doctor. when my sons got impacted the dr. told me to give them enemas for 3 days straight and then miralax every day. fiber can make it worse. check with the doctor!!!


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I did go to the dr a couple of weeks ago! she gave me a prescription for zelnorm, then I called and told her it wasn't working and she suggested lactulose and that didn't work either--she didn't seem to know what to do with me--how can they tell if it's an actual impaction, do they do some kind of abdominal scan? I'd love to go back to the dr if she'd give me some answers but I don't feel like I get anywhere when I do go...


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

p.s. the other thing I don't understand is this: I had a colonoscopy last year when I was feeling similar to this (not this bad but still was very bloated and feeling something was accumulating in there)--how can the scope get in there if there's all this matter accumulated in there?? I know the stuff you take before cleans you out but I didn't feel completely empty, I've had this bloated area where I feel something's been accumulating for years and even when things were moving okay this area never seemed to move but the dr didn't seem concerned when I told her about it...


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes... they can detect impaction on xrays... and scans.. How this person knew you were impacted is beyond me.. The S/S of impaction is.. ozzing liquid stools...or no stools.. and when I say liquid.. it is.. looks like prune juice... no matter to it at all.. Is that the loose stools you were passing before this cleansing??? Yes.. if you are increasing the fiber suppliment.. if you are not taking in enough water.. you will be in an even worse situation.. as the fiber will make your stools even harder.. Here is how I took fiber... and how my GI told me.. One full 8 oz glass with the pill or power.. and one full 8 oz to follow that... and drink as much a 2 liters of water besides that daily..If you weren't cleaned out with your colonscopy.. they would have told you.. believe me.. If they could not move the scope... to see everything..they would have let you know.. they would have suggested a Barium xray be done so they would.. They would have told you this if those were the cases..Just wanted to add... when a doctor prescribes something... just because it doesn't work instantly... doesn't mean it isn't working.. Lactalose... won't work on the stool that is already in the intestines.. but taking it routinely it will work on what will be forming.. You have to move the constipated stools out first... then you should see good results from taking whatever... fiber suppliments.. or whatever with plenty of water... throughout the day.. not just when one thinks of it.. These things have to become a habit.. you know the norm... not the once in awhile.. to get things going... then stop..


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks prudy, I do know what you mean by making things habit, not just doing something until it works and going back to bad habits, but believe me, I have really really good eating habits and I do probably already drink about 2 liters of water a day and make sure I get enough exercise and I take all my other fiber/supplements daily--I had taken lactulose once before for a while and it didn't really work and just kept me feeling even more bloated so I think that's why I didn't give it as much of a chance this time, I just can't stand to feel worse right now--what I really need is for something to move out whatever this is, I think I'd be okay on everything else I'm doing if it would just clear, but it's just getting worse and I have no idea why--I'll call the dr tomorrow and see what she says, I have no idea what to do anymore and I am worried that if this gets any worse I'll end up in the hospital--but thanks for describing the symptoms, I don't think I'm that bad yet then cuz it's not oozy liquid like that, it's loose/soft but not liquid...


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

the stuff they gave you for the scope is called sodium picosulphate i use it regularly on prescription (not recommended but for me its the only thing that actually works)to clear you out and id use the home enemas done every few days to begin with seems to be working for me and im also trying bentonite clay as of two days ago to help clear the impurities


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

lactulose and other laxatives will make you bloated and sore cause theyre softerning and filling you up with gas which is good if you aint impacted down the bottom once youve leared from the bottom they will work but if you dont shift the hard stuff away before you tske them they wont work


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by geemel79:the stuff they gave you for the scope is called sodium picosulphate i use it regularly on prescription (not recommended but for me its the only thing that actually works)to clear you out and id use the home enemas done every few days to begin with seems to be working for me and im also trying bentonite clay as of two days ago to help clear the impurities


thanks, is that the same as that fleet soda stuff? I'll ask the doc about that too...


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

well here in the uk everything gets prescribed by its generic name only not brand names etc i do know its the active ingredient in dulcolax/picolax but i get it in its pure form and from what ive read similar properties to fleet soda but i need to do a manual evac firts or it gives me chronic wind pain etc 5ml works overnight but i do take the odd 15ml when the constipation is so bad and it works in a cpl of hours it is supposed to be a one of use but i use it regularly thats why ive been trying the home enemas now as well as im sick of taking pills and supps all the time my kitchen cupboard is a home pharmacy and it gets me down especially having kids im scared of them going through the same! i think theyre the only kids i know eat veg and fish regularly (3yrs and 18months)and have porridge every morning but everyone is different but i gotta say the manual evac is a bit of a lifesaver if im away from home i always take some rubber gloves to ease any discomfort(urgh!) but its gotta be done


----------



## 19533 (Mar 14, 2006)

well geemel, my g.p has only ever prescribed me fleet when i am having a colonic or endoscopy done other than that he dont give a hoot! maybe the nhs is in denial we exist, i swear i would love my g.p to live a day in the life of me having to cope with the sickness, cramps and constant pain we are not aliens just humans in need of an extra bit of patience. it infuriates me to feel that this condition is mocked by so many health professionals in the u.k thats if you can get them to admit it is actually a condition and not a state of mind


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

im quite lucky the gp who prescribed it initially is a fellow sufferer and now its on my notes i just phone and ask for a repeat prescription though some of the ones in the practice youd think might be more supportive(homeopathic) can sometimes be the least sensitive at times wanting you to go over the same treatments time and time again i had hoped my main gp would be the most supportive of the home enemas and alternatives but she was totally against it but i cant afford colonic irrigation and im not stupid enough to go overboard


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I just talked to the dr, she doesn't seem concerned, she said because the colonoscopy was clear last year not to be concerned about blockage because it wouldn't happen that quickly--she said it's a common problem for women my age (I'm 39)--but now that I'm thinking of it I used the term blockage when I really meant impaction and it's really two different things isn't it, an impaction could manifest within that time--ugh it sucks because I'm thinking of more questions I should have asked her even as I'm typing this but I'm at work and couldn't talk so I couldn't think and felt rushed--I told her I started the colace and she said plain colace is safe and should help, to keep up with that and the fiber, water, exercise, etc, I don't know what else to do, she said to call her if that doesn't work, I just started the colace the other day and if stuff is impacted and dry as the hydrotherapist said it was I'm sure it will take a while to soften up, so I guess I'll just have to be patient...


----------



## 19533 (Mar 14, 2006)

I am interested to know to what extent that this problem prevents people from living a normal life e.g i dont go to clubs or bars because i know one sip of alcohol starts an attack and where there are crowds of people there are never enough loos! I know it has stopped me working as i would spend more time on the sick than in employment what about you guys?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I usually dont leave the house at all, so no way I could work outside the home.I will sometimes venture to the nearest Wawa or to a drive-through(food or pharmacy), but thats it. Atleast if I have an accident and Im in the car, nobody will know.My hubby has taken over the tasks like grocery shopping and taking the kids to appointments, clothes shopping etc.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

that's awful, I'm sorry to hear that you guys, I'm C so I don't worry about having accidents but I do feel it affects my quality of life, I don't go out as much as I used to because I'm so bloated and uncomfortable and feel very self conscious about it, plus it's impossible to go out to dinner because there's never anything I can eat--and am just very cranky most of the time from not feeling good, it takes me longer to get things done around the house and at work because I never have any energy and am not married so have no one to help me with stuff, so I wind up feeling very sorry for myself and depressed, but I know there are people far worse off than I am and I feel awful for even complaining, I think of that young girl jess from this bb who passed away and all she went through...







it does help to have this place and people who understand, everyone around me thinks I'm nuts that I haven't felt well for so long and I feel like they're thinking I'm not eating right and taking care of myself when it's the total opposite, I'm tired of defending myself to people...


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

As to your problem....I'm also a C. Have you tried a magnesium supplement or Milk of Magnesia? They help by drawing water into the intestines. I would also do more soluble fiber than insoluble because it's easier on the system. I'd also try the enemas. As for everything else....I don't make excuses. I do the best I can for myself and my family that my IBS will allow. I didn't ask for this so I will not condemn myself for it.Liz


----------



## 19533 (Mar 14, 2006)

hi there you guys, thanks for the input about how it affects you. I am also a C but when i read tltrull's stuff i nearly cried, you my friend and I have so much in common so much so I thought maybe I was reading something I'd written and lizzy you are right nobody asks for this but it is such an isolated condition its very hard just to say ok lets just deal with it because their are so many aspects to deal with and then combined with if you have anything else like me I also have chronic anaemia resulting in weekly trips to the hospital for intravenous iron supplement, it becomes so hard to differenciate between which is causing the biggest problem, I feel for every single one of you on here well at least if nothing else we have this place eh!


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks lizzy I do take magnesium, it works weird with me tho if I take it every day it bothers me but if I take it every few days it seems to work, took some last night and it helped a little and yep am trying to eat more soluble fiber, I know it takes a while for your system to adapt so maybe it'll start to kick in...hiya woolly, I'm so sorry to hear that but yes you're right at least we have a place to talk about this stuff and to give each other advice and support... hugs to all, thanks for all the advice and comments...


----------



## 19533 (Mar 14, 2006)

hey there me66 what is soluble fibre is that the same thing as fybogel?







there is something that I do which seems to help it's simple but seems effective I eat two weetabix with a lot of warm milk before anything else in the morning and after a while it looked good at helping with the c xx


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

hiya woolly, soluble fibers are supposed to help ease C because they create a gel like lining inside the colon to make things easier to pass--I've been trying to incorporate them into my diet for a couple of weeks, no change yet but it's still early--here's a page from ...com explaining about soluble fiber and a list of some foods containing it--I don't think, at least for me, that it's a good idea if you have C to go with white breads and white rice as this page suggests because I think it would make me worse, I'm still eating whole grains but trying to incorporate foods like oatmeal, mango, sweet potato, brown rice, etc and am taking benefiber which is soluble fiber (probably similar to fybogel, not sure what that is, are you in the uk?)../diet/fiber1.asp


----------



## 19533 (Mar 14, 2006)

hi there me66 well i think benefiber sounds like the same thing as fybogel with fybogel you mix the sachet with water and drink it if you dont take it straightaway it turns into a jelly its really gross, although i havent taken it for ages cos it never worked for me now i take spasmonal for the spasms, stemetil for the sickness, movicol sachets for the C as well as enemas, i also have tramadol for the pain but i dont like taking it as it makes me so spaced out, I hate this damn condition it sucks but hey what can you do mate I am so glad that there is this place I always thought I was alone with this How wrong can a person be eh? and yes I live in Wales in the u.k thanks for the webbie by the way I will take a look


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

me66 it's actually a myth that white rice and white breads "bind" you. Whole grains are harder on the system, that's why you need to carefully integrate them into your diet. white foods are perfectly safe. Bananas are actually one of the safest things for me to eat on an empty stomach. Don't be afraid of the white!!


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

hiya lizzy, I just know from my own experience whenever I eat anything made with white flour or white rice I seem to feel worse, so I just stay away from them--I know the grains are harsher but I feel worse without them, just trying to balance them out with soluble fibers...


----------



## 19533 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think the moral to this is that IBS affects everyone in weird and different ways, how can health professionals put one name on something that never presents itself the same in any one person


----------

